# a growing shank



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

How about this for a shank

View attachment tree art carving.zip


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thers some great carvings on line if anyone interestedtry living carved trees Pretty amazing carvers.Tree carving art is knownas arborglphs its based on tree carving by the basque and irish sheep herders based in Oregon


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I did look up carving live trees. At first I was surprised that the tree would survive. But it appears that most of the carvings are made in already exposed heartwood, with the bark healed around it, and then the carving sealed. Over all, the examples I found were quite good.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Some pretty amazing stuff out there .

Waiting for confirmation for the oppurtunity to do some tree carving myself ,Along a 2-3 mile trail in a wood, and get paid for doing it . but you know how long these things take for permission


----------



## agedperfection (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a friend who does them. He tried after retirement and he is great. I might have to call him. I've not seen him in several years.


----------



## agedperfection (Dec 17, 2013)

A friend of mine does them. I thought he started after retirement. Here is a video of him. I'm going to see if I can get hold of him.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Video is pretty good would have liked to more of his work will try the link thanks


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

fun photos both about 16 feet high


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are great photos cobalt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well i hope your lighthouse isnt quite so tall ,but nice fun job like it .You have got a good image for the fishermans face and the whols shank comes to gether well pity you didnt fit a real flashing light in it or the horn when someone approached lol

Those are great photos cobalt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Trees are pretty hardy. As long as you don't remove too much of the cambium layers which transport the nutrients from the roots, or the roots themselves AND protect the carved area from getting any diseases until it properly heals, you can carve away. That's why when you see a broken tree with just a part of it still intact, you can see it start sending up new growth.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I belive they are and i know you can use a growth hormone on them it will help to seal the wood naturaly althought it wont replce the bark


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Petroleum jelly works too. I use spray paint when I prune...wouldn't for a carving. basically anything that will prevent entry to the wounds


----------

